# Any website to list the oncoming placement of engineers



## bkpeerless (Sep 14, 2011)

I am looking for website where the list of companies carrying out pool campussing or out-placement for engineers. Is there any website which keep track of these..
pls tell. I am in 4th year ECE and really need help in campussing..


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 14, 2011)

i too need the same

btw atleast mention the city


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 14, 2011)

I cannot help with that but eLitmus :: One Aptitude Test for Many Freshers' Jobs | eLitmus.com is one website which helps freshers get into various companies. My organization does not recruit freshers through employee referral or walk-ins (for reasons unknown/elusive to me) but they pick candidates regularly from elitmus. Do check out 

and all the best, because it seems that hard times are ahead.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 14, 2011)

^ there are lot of apti-test sites like that 
myAMCAT is one of them.

but i dont think they are much helpful...

but yes.... better something than nothing


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 14, 2011)

Get 80 percentile in Elitmus and you shall be very close to Accenture .

Worth the money you spend on it . 

There is a forum also which lists walkins . I cant remember that .


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 14, 2011)

is it entrance-exams.net


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 14, 2011)

No another .

Chetan's forum !


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 15, 2011)

v.Na5h said:


> ^ there are lot of apti-test sites like that
> myAMCAT is one of them.
> 
> but i dont think they are much helpful...
> ...



Buddy, no one cares what you think, I told you what is the truth. Accenture has been hiring a lot of freshers through elitmus which shows it works! If you are reading newspaper regularly you would know that Accenture is going to hire thousands in coming months. You could have a chance if you try sincerely. It is just a matter of Rs.750 (for elitmus).


----------

